# What is the ideal height of a 7 month old, male working breed german shepherd puppy?



## Swapnil B (Sep 5, 2016)

My 6 month 20 days old male german shepherd puppy is 28 kg in weight and just about 61.5 cm(24.6 inches) height at shoulders.


1)Is 61.5 cm at 7 months too low by male gsd standards?He seems shorter than local dogs.:|

2)Given that he is about 7 months old how much more in cms he may grow? (Given that parents height is not available)
Can any one of you share your experience if you had similar issues?:frown2:


3) What kind of EXCERCISE /diet can help hom gain height?(I feed him farmina ND low grain chicken maxi)


All responses are appreciated ,thanks:smile2:


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't have the standard in front of me, but believe he is well within it at his age and that you're feeding a good kibble. 
I would definitely not try to over feed or over exercise him to make him grow more!


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

Relax... 

He will grow up eventually, don't rush it. You want a sound and healthy dog over a tall one.

Focus on keeping him healthy and in good condition.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

there is no standard of height for growing puppies. Some get the majority of their height early, some grow steadily most of the way through and others are late bloomers.

There is no way to make a dog gain height. They continue growing until the growth plates close, which is approximately 18 months old. Dogs that are neutered before that may get a few more CMs of height since they lack the proper hormones to tell the plates to close but it's not a big difference from what the dog would have otherwise been.

A poor quality diet can stunt the growth but you don't need to worry about that with what you are feeding.

Standard calls for adult males to be 60 to 65cm at the withers. So you know that he won't be smaller than standard, provided you measured you correctly. Your boy has almost a year of growing left to do, height wise, and at least 2 more until he reaches his adult weight. Much too early to worry about how tall he might be.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you said 

"My 6 month 20 days old male german shepherd puppy is 28 kg in weight and just about 61.5 cm(24.6 inches) height at shoulders."

the standard says 

"The breed standard height at the withers is 60–65 cm (24–26 in) for males "

Your dog is ALREADY THERE . Why do you want him bigger ?
Plus you are measuring at the shoulders , the withers should be be hgher sloping gently into the
shoulders and back . So, your dog is already there and then some (probably).

reminding you of your young dogs weight , you said " 6 month 20 days old male german shepherd puppy is 28 kg in weight "

the standard says 

"The weight standard is 30–40 kilograms (66–88 lb) for males "

Why do you want to increase his weight , especially since he is still so young?

The IDEAL weights and measurements provided in the standard are for ADULT males.
Yours is a 6 month pup - and is already there in the mid to high range of the standard.


"He seems shorter than local dogs."

stop measuring against incorrect examples running around your neighbourhood . 

there is a breed standard which is your gauge against which to compare your dog .

why are people so obsessed with size ?


----------



## Atreu (Nov 30, 2018)

I agree that size shouldn't matter as long as the pup is healthy. take care of the joints until full grown. its better to grow them slowly so they will be healthy. love your pup and take him places. focus on creating a secure dog who looks to you for guidance and direction, not on size. just my opinion <3


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Sounds like you need a great dane......


----------

